# An post registered post claim?



## luckyman (24 Jun 2010)

anybody ever delt with an post when there was an issue with an item sent, i paid €44 too send a package too the uk via an ebay customer of mine which included postal insurance of upto €200 which i declared at the desk when sending in the post office (even tho the item was worth €260 in total my mistake i slightly know) no where the problem starts is it arrived too my buyer in the uk 3/4days later however it had obviously been dropped or crushed as it was smashed too pieces and is no good too anybody anymore, the buyer is not very understanding about the whole thing and is demanding his money back, he's insisting on sending it back too me and getting his refund, now thanks too an post (or maybe royal mail) i am out of pocket of €44 and i now have a useless package, is the sender or reciever ment too start a claim or even can i start a claim as i am not very confident off seeing a penny its the hassle of the whole thing


----------



## Satanta (24 Jun 2010)

> *12. Claims*
> (a) Any claim must be  brought by the Customer and submitted on an official An Post claim form  (available at your local Post Office) to the Customer Services Section,  An Post, GPO, O’Connell St, Dublin  1 within 30 days of the date of posting. Such claims must be  accompanied by:
> (i) Statement of the amount  claimed (in Euro).
> (ii) Copy of An Post  receipt of posting.
> ...


http://www.anpost.ie/AnPost/parcelterms.htm

That of any use?

It would suggest that it's up to you to process the claim, given that the receipt of posting is required.

Worth noting the time limit on claims of 30 days.


----------



## laughter189 (24 Jun 2010)

If your eBay customer paid you using Paypal , I hope you know that he will now lodge a claim with paypal and your a/c may be frozen / the amount in question will be put on hold/ or maybe even returned to buyer .

Lodge a claim immediately with an Post - and hold them fully responsible for damage / breakage to your item .


----------



## oldtimer (25 Jun 2010)

laughter189 said:


> If your eBay customer paid you using Paypal , I hope you know that he will now lodge a claim with paypal and your a/c may be frozen / the amount in question will be put on hold/ or maybe even returned to buyer .
> 
> Lodge a claim immediately with an Post - and hold them fully responsible for damage / breakage to your item .


You can hold An Post fully responsible as much as you like but they may have other ideas. If the item was of a fragile nature the onus is on you to have it packed in such a way it cannot be broken. Furthermore An Post rarely if ever compensate for breakages. Their insurance will cover total loss but breakages is another story. Make your claim with An Post as you are entitled to do. They are obliged to enquire why the item was damaged. Don't hold your breath for an early or positive response. A lot of correspondence will be going to and fro with Royal Mail and be sure neither will accept responsibility in the end. Sorry of I sound negative. Best of luck - be as assertive as possible, get very cross with them - An Post and Royal Mail might just agree to share responsibility.


----------



## tenchi-fan (25 Jun 2010)

Next time you're paying €44 postage invest in some bubble wrap! Any time I sell something on ebay I wrap the item so much it would bounce if someone dropped it.


----------

